# TiVo Stream is getting HBO MAX integration!



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

From Tivo reddit

Hi Folks,

I have some good news for you this weekend! The TiVo Stream app is getting the ability to link into HBO MAX!

We're enabling the functionality and moving from HBO NOW today, you should all be seeing this in your own devices very soon. You'll notice the feature throughout the UI (if you have HBO MAX selected in My Streaming Services) with the HBO MAX icon. This means you can now discover and track lots of HBO MAX titles in the TiVo Stream app and get to them super quickly!


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/hghdp6


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Nice. This was a deal breaker for me not having hbo max integrated to the TiVo app. How is the app? I’ve had it disabled since I use Reelgood and it’s layout and functionality is great.


----------



## JeffInDFW (Jan 27, 2004)

So I can get info and direct contact with someone inside Tivo on Reddit, but they don't here. Gotcha.


----------

